# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfspot Elba

## Gast

Hallo
Kennt sich jemand auf Elba aus und weiss wo man dort mit welchen Bedingungen surfen kann?
Was fr Segel?
Kann man Material mieten?
u.s.w.
Gruss Marco

----------


## Gast

Hi Marco,

ich wurte nicht da man auf elba groartig surfen kann; wie wre wenn du mehr richtig ost gehst .

aloha

----------


## Gast

Geht nicht! Muss mit der Schule hin... Dachte um das ganze ein bisschen schner zu machen knnte man das Surf Mat einpacken...

----------


## Gast

hab auf elba surfen gelernt- dafr sind die bedingungen optimal: null wind+null welle. war nen paar jahre im hochsommer da. in marina di campo hat stefano eine kleine surfschule- also mehr so nen ferienschuppen- aber immer mit recht gutem north/mistral material. 
ansonsten hast du im sommer echt immer nur 2-3 bft. das segel kann quasi nicht gro genug sein. etwas mehr wind gibts vermutl. in ciessi(o.) aber da haste nur felsen...

----------


## Gast

perfekt du warst schon dort... marino di campo dort hat es doch ein meeresbiologie zentrum... dort gehen wir mitte mai hin. du kannst mir jedoch wahrscheinlich kaum sagen wie es im mai ist...

----------


## Gast

ne, kein plan. aber vielleicht haste ja glck und du hast was wind.. eigenes material wrde ich jedenfalls nicht mitschleppen.

----------

